# wintec pro endurance



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

The good and the bad of this saddle. How long are the panels and is there any curve to them or are they pretty straight?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Good=easy to take care of, comfortable for me, relatively inexpensive.
Bad=it didn't fit my barrel-in-a-previous-life Gamer mare. 

I have it for sale, pictures are here.

I can measure how long the panels are if you are interested. Not sure what you mean by straight vs curved panels.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

My Arab has high narrow withers with a swayback. Most saddles bridge on him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

No matter what saddle you use, you will probably have to find a pad that fills in that bridge or you will be putting all the pressure on two points and his back will hurt.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Have you thought about a western hornless endurance saddle. It has a barrel front which will help hold a rider from going over the horse's shoulder in a bad stumble. It has western style fenders. There is a swayback pad made for western saddles. Big Horn makes one in leather/cordura. Check their website.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

That's what I was riding in before. I rode in a thorowgood t4 endurance yesterday and surprisingly it worked. No roughed up hair like it did with the Specialized Trailmaster. More uniform sweat pattern too. The only issue I have with it is its a little too small for me. So time to lose some weight.


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Jul 16, 2013)

Faustinblack said:


> I rode in a thorowgood t4 endurance yesterday and surprisingly it worked.


Was it a T4 specifically designed for high withers? Asking because as far as I know, they only have one endurance version, but do have special design for horse with high withers for dressage and general use saddles.

For the price they are considered good around here.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

It ha a cutback on it, but there is a high wither saddle. It's not an endurance one though
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

